

Buran, the Soviet space shuttle, flew 25 years ago - sasvari
http://spaceflightnow.com/news/n1311/15buran/#.Uom_c7IZFhE

======
3338Kitchen
There is one of the flying mockups in a the museum in Speyer in Germany.

